# Pheasants in the rain



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We are heading out West tomorrow and it looks like we are going to have some rain to deal with.

Any tips on how to hunt roosters in the rain? Do you find them in different places?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

John,

Not sure about straight rain. But you'll probably have cold and blow to go with it. That being the case, cattails or other heavy cover would be my first choice.

Good luck!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Scraper, I wouldn't call myself the foremost authority on this, but the times I've hunted in the rain I have found the birds hunkering down in fairly heavy cover, CRP type grass or cattails. The birds seem to have held pretty tight, too, not terribly anxious to fly either from what I recall. A little rain might help if you have a dog as damp grass seems to hold the scent somewhat better than dry grass. I may be wrong.... but my dog always seems to be better tuned into the birds if it is a little wet. Of course if it is pouring rain, who knows? I have not had to test that theory yet! Good luck. Wish I could be out there again this weekend.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Heavier cover, lee sides of hills/sloughs and let the dogs work sloooow.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Heavy cover is where you are going to find them, You will need to find some of that matted down, kick your way through stuff. Keep your dog close.

Good luck!
Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Once it dried out Saturday the hunting was enjoyable........but Sunday morning was another story. I was soaked from head to toe (especially toes) from sloshing around in the mud and muck. My dog made her 2 "best" points of the year on a couple hens. I was upset because I had finally remembered to pack a camera, but was afraid to bring it into the field due to the rain!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hunted WET! heavy cover in SD over the weekend, Birds were hard to get up but they did with a little prodding from the pooch. Great hunting! same problem as we have here tho, Corn standing everywhere! Late season will be HOT this year!

Bob


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

...it'll be hot IF the corn comes down!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> ...it'll be hot IF the corn comes down!


Yep, talked to another landowner and he doesn't expect to take his down.


----------



## Big Nose (Oct 29, 2004)

I am a transplant from the coast.
Why would the farmers not take the corn down? Obviously, it is an economic decision. What are the factors? :withstupid:


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The late planting and cold summer made the corn mature late and it is not dry enough to harvest yet. Typically when it is too wet they harvest and dry it in the bins, with dryers. The crop is so crappy this year that they can't afford to dry it and will just let winter dry it out for them. The loss in quality will not be more than the expense of drying.

Actually it is the best thing that could happen for wildlife. Endless acres of foodplot will winter a ton of birds and deer. Great cover and great food.


----------

